# Why are people so hard on george?



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Remeber when he was playing great with our fab 4? he was the unsung hero and everybody was loving him. What happend? Personally the guy when healthy is a decent scorer and brings great engery off the bench. So what are YOU so hard on him?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

when was he the unsung hero????


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

When was he playing great?

I'm not a Laker fan obviously, but the best I ever saw out of him was him being a servicable role player. Not saying that isn't something to rip on, but I can't recall him ever doing much more than that that would earn him much appreciation.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Because he can't do anything right when it comes to playing basketball, because he was made to look 10 times better than he is because he played with guys who were 10 times better than he was and because he's just unnecessarily ugly.

For Devean's sake, I hope he's hung like a burro, because he's really got nothing else going for him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He stinks, but according to Jamel I'm a George hater. Don't hate George, I just don't have a problem calling a scrub a scrub.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hong Kong Fooey said:


> He stinks, but according to Jamel I'm a George hater. Don't hate George, I just don't have a problem calling a scrub a scrub.


BUUUWAAAAH?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

rawse said:


> Because he can't do anything right when it comes to playing basketball, because he was made to look 10 times better than he is because he played with guys who were 10 times better than he was and because he's just unnecessarily ugly.
> 
> For Devean's sake, I hope he's hung like a burro, because he's really got nothing else going for him.



Untill hes traded you cannont tell his real value


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Untill hes traded you cannont tell his real value


his real value is a blockbuster card for 7 dollars...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> Untill hes traded you cannont tell his real value


Why is that, when I've seen how he plays ever since he was drafted?

Proven bums now have to be traded before I can tell their value?

Enlighten me.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

People are so hard on him for several reasons: 1) He's an idiot on the court. His bball IQ is in the basement. 2) He's overpaid. 3) THE MOST IMPORTANT REASON OF THEM ALL which I think most people have forgetten since he's been out for so long about: he's the most inconsistent player you'll ever see. He's either great or he's garbage. There's no inbetween with him. If his confidence is high he's a good player, but when it's low (which is about 90% of the time) he's not doing anything to help the team aside from the occasional offensive board. Out of all the small forwards on the Lakers he's hands-down the worst of the bunch.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Locke said:


> People are so hard on him for several reasons: 1) He's an idiot on the court. His bball IQ is in the basement. 2) He's overpaid. 3) THE MOST IMPORTANT REASON OF THEM ALL which I think most people have forgetten since he's been out for so long about: he's the most inconsistent player you'll ever see. He's either great or he's garbage. There's no inbetween with him. If his confidence is high he's a good player, but when it's low (which is about 90% of the time) he's not doing anything to help the team aside from the occasional offensive board. Out of all the small forwards on the Lakers he's hands-down the worst of the bunch.


I think even if he healthy and able to play any time soon I dont think you will see him much unless the lakers are up or chucky gets hurt.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rawse said:


> For Devean's sake, I hope he's hung like a burro, because he's really got nothing else going for him.



Expcept the fact that he's 6'8", cut up, famous and a millionaire right? I can only imagine how great your life is.

As for why people are hard on George, hes a Laker not named Kobe.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

If George could attack the basket without dribbling the ball off his foot, he would be a nice player; but as it is he gives you streaky 3pt shooting, put-back dunks, and occasional spurts of good defense.

A better question is why are people so high on Walton?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> A better question is why are people so high on Walton?


An even better question: Why is Mitch so high on Walton? I'm sorry but the guy is utterly useless on this current squad. On last year's team, he was a pretty good fit. If you space the floor for him and allow him to move the ball around without dribbling, he's a good player. If he's being crowded on the perimeter and is forced to create his own shot or pass off the dribble, he's almost useless. Nevermind the fact that we're also loaded at SF. If Walton is the sticking point in any deals, Mitch is doing a poor job as GM.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

rawse said:


> Why is that, when I've seen how he plays ever since he was drafted?
> 
> Proven bums now have to be traded before I can tell their value?
> 
> Enlighten me.



OK.

George never got a chance to shine with this new lakers lineup. He could fit better and we will see the true Devon george. He will got more looks and more mins where we can really take a look at his game and tendencies. Past years he was just a role player but no he has a chance to step up with this new laker squad


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Expcept the fact that he's 6'8", cut up, famous and a millionaire right? I can only imagine how great your life is.
> 
> As for why people are hard on George, hes a Laker not named Kobe.


Famous is a _big_ stretch.

The fact that I don't look like Devean George gives me enough comfort in my own life.

Thanks.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> OK.
> 
> George never got a chance to shine with this new lakers lineup. He could fit better and we will see the true Devon george. He will got more looks and more mins where we can really take a look at his game and tendencies. Past years he was just a role player but no he has a chance to step up with this new laker squad


You already saw the true Devean George before Malone and Payton came to town. If not for Shaq and Kobe before that, he'd have been at the end of any other team's bench for his entire career.

You will see the "true" George this year. It'll be on the IR for most of the rest of the season, and if he ever comes back, he'll be fetching towels and water for Jumaine Jones, who will be ahead of him in the rotation.

But if George breaks out and becomes a star this year, then I'll never post on this site again. That's a promise.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

rawse said:


> But if George breaks out and becomes a star this year, then I'll never post on this site again. That's a promise.



How about the next 2 years?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> How about the next 2 years?


How about when he gets traded, since you can't tell who the "real Devean" is until that happens anyway?


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

I think George could be a 15 5 and 3 man thats all im saying. if he started on a decent team and got atleast 25 mpg


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> I think George could be a 15 5 and 3 man thats all im saying. if he started on a decent team and got atleast 25 mpg


The only way Devean puts up those numbers is if he's the first option on Atlanta and gets to play 40mpg.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Expcept the fact that he's 6'8", cut up, famous and a millionaire right? I can only imagine how great your life is.
> 
> As for why people are hard on George, hes a Laker not named Kobe.


No Jamel, he just isn't that good. Hate to burst your bubble, but it's true.


----------



## luizmelo (Sep 18, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The only way Devean puts up those numbers is if he's the first option on Atlanta and gets to play 40mpg.


No Way! George only put this numbers if he plays in the NBDL!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rawse said:


> Famous is a _big_ stretch.
> 
> The fact that I don't look like Devean George gives me enough comfort in my own life.
> 
> Thanks.


You must have a pretty strict guideline for being famous when a guy whose name and likeness have been on display in primetime broadcast TV over a hundred times isn't considered famous. I bet Devean can't be out in LA for over 30 minutes without being recoginized. I hope you were just being funny in your orginal post and not being serious in your concern.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> No Jamel, he just isn't that good. Hate to burst your bubble, but it's true.


That has nothing to do with why people are hard on him.

Why were people hard on Phil, Shaq, Fisher, Atkins, Brown, Slava, Payton, Rice, Odom, Cook..........



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If George could attack the basket without dribbling the ball off his foot, he would be a nice player; but as it is he gives you streaky 3pt shooting, put-back dunks, and occasional spurts of good defense.
> 
> A better question is why are people so high on Walton?


Amen. If you listen to the guys here he doesn't even belong in the league. I'll take him over Walton and Jones. Jones is a better defensive rebounder, that's about it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lakerman33 said:


> I think George could be a 15 5 and 3 man thats all im saying. if he started on a decent team and got atleast 25 mpg


What "decent" team would start Devean George and give him those kinds of minutes?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You must have a pretty strict guideline for being famous when a guy whose name and likeness have been on display in primetime broadcast TV over a hundred times isn't considered famous.


No, I don't consider NBA 11th or 12th men "famous." 

And don't try to make it sound like Devean is on TV because people _want_ to see him. They want to see the eight or so other players on the huge-market team who are better than him. Devean's on TV by association.




> I bet Devean can't be out in LA for over 30 minutes without being recoginized. I hope you were just being funny in your orginal post and not being serious in your concern.


That's because he looks like a warthog. If I saw a guy like George on the street, I wouldn't just recognize him -- I'd probably gawk and take pictures to sell to the _Enquirer_. Or make a sequel to _The Elephant Man_.

And yes, some of the wording in my initial post was to get some laughs. But you've never been the first one to get the joke though, just based on past experience here. No offense.



Jamel Irief said:


> That has nothing to do with why people are hard on him.
> 
> Why were people hard on Phil, Shaq, Fisher, Atkins, Brown, Slava, Payton, Rice, Odom, Cook..........


A lot of people here need to retire the "Everyone hates us because we're LA!" lines. You're starting to sound like Ron.

I hated Phil on the Bulls because he's an arrogant *******. 

I hate Shaq for the same reason, long before he ever got to LA, but that's when a large part of his attitude started springing up. 

I disliked Fisher's game because he was made to look a lot better than he was. A good guy though who filled his role.

I've always liked Chucky.

Slava just sucks. Let's be real. He'd be ridiculed no matter where he played.

Payton -- see Phil and Shaq.

Love me some Glen Rice.

Odom's just your typical underachieving below-average starting West PF. I keep rooting for the guy to become something, but it looks like that'll never happen.

I can't hate Cook, because I'm an Illini fan. But I hate his game, like I hate Eddie Griffin's. 6'10+ guys who don't go within 23 feet of the basket at any time during the game...total waste of size.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

rawse said:


> No, I don't consider NBA 11th or 12th men "famous."
> 
> And don't try to make it sound like Devean is on TV because people _want_ to see him. They want to see the eight or so other players on the huge-market team who are better than him. Devean's on TV by association.


I didn't, but you can say the same thing about Joan Rivers daughter. Fact is he is on TV.

[quote
That's because he looks like a warthog. If I saw a guy like George on the street, I wouldn't just recognize him -- I'd probably gawk and take pictures to sell to the _Enquirer_. Or make a sequel to _The Elephant Man_.[/quote]

Maybe this is another joke, but if this is supposed to be some rebutal towards me or my post, I don't care what players look like. I'm just saying he is no position to get sympathy.



> A lot of people here need to retire the "Everyone hates us because we're LA!" lines. You're starting to sound like Ron.
> 
> I hated Phil on the Bulls because he's an arrogant *******.
> 
> ...


Ok, but I was talking about Laker fans. A majority of them seem overly critical of every Laker not named Kobe, including George.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> The only way Devean puts up those numbers is if he's the first option on Atlanta and gets to play 40mpg.


i honestly dont think he could average those numbers on Atlanta


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Ok, but I was talking about Laker fans. A majority of them seem overly critical of every Laker not named Kobe, including George.


Come on man. No offense, but you criticize us Laker fans on this board for not liking the Laker players you like more than you talk hoops. What's the deal?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel,

Plenty of Laker fans criticize Kobe, you just don't read enough about the Lakers in the news or on other message boards besides this one. Plenty of Laker fans talk about how he dribbles the ball too long, takes too many difficult shots, or how he gets lazy on defense. And all those things are true of Kobe's game. 

Just because you perceive something to be true doesn't mean it is. Kobe gets plenty of criticism, as did guys like Payton, Rice and Shaq. Though, if you'll notice, Laker fans were far less reluctant to criticize Malone last year for the same reasons they are reluctant to criticize Kobe; both play hard, play with passion, have tremendous work ethics, and just love the game in general. It's much easier to criticize someone who pouts about money and touches or who comes to camp fat and out of shape like Shaq.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Locke said:


> Come on man. No offense, but you criticize us Laker fans on this board for not liking the Laker players you like more than you talk hoops. What's the deal?



Im just mad at Kobe because I feel he was the main reason a team I loved was broken up, and I feel he is too protected and sheltered in this city to get the necessary blame. Plus this board in general has become negative, we got murder Kupchak, fire Haley, Brown sucks, trade George.... etc.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Im just mad at Kobe because I feel he was the main reason a team I loved was broken up, and I feel he is too protected and sheltered in this city to get the necessary blame. Plus this board in general has become negative, we got murder Kupchak, fire Haley, Brown sucks, trade George.... etc.


Your not the only one that feels that way. Kobe is the reason this team is this ****ty team we have right now. Thanks Kobe, Enjoy mediocrity!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Lakerman33 said:


> Remeber when he was playing great with our fab 4? he was the unsung hero and everybody was loving him. What happend? Personally the guy when healthy is a decent scorer and brings great engery off the bench. So what are YOU so hard on him?


just face it....he sucks...end of this converstation


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Im just mad at Kobe because I feel he was the main reason a team I loved was broken up, and I feel he is too protected and sheltered in this city to get the necessary blame. Plus this board in general has become negative, we got murder Kupchak, fire Haley, Brown sucks, trade George.... etc.


You're severely misinformed if you truly believe Kobe created this team and dismantled the previous one.

Then again, you somehow think George is worth a damn.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> You're severely misinformed if you truly believe Kobe created this team and dismantled the previous one.
> 
> Then again, you somehow think George is worth a damn.


Eh, but 3 guys who left said Kobe was the main reason. I'm just going off what they said.

And I think George is a NBA caliber player. I'm not into the sensationalism where we call every player that isn't a star a scrub. I still remember in the preseason when people were saying Atkins was the 3rd worse PG on this team after Brown and Sasha, you one of them. That's fine, pretty much every NBA analyst that has talked about the Lakers has discussed that they miss George. If the Lakers waived him they would be picked up in half a second. He's a rotation player, that's all. We got guys with Dahntay Jones avatars talking about George like he's a fringe WNBA player and I defend him so therefore I think he's the second coming of Bernard King. Give me a break.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Eh, but 3 guys who left said Kobe was the main reason. I'm just going off what they said.


No they didn't. At least get your facts straight.  



> And I think George is a NBA caliber player.


That's not saying much. Then again, he was DIII. 



> I'm not into the sensationalism where we call every player that isn't a star a scrub. I still remember in the preseason when people were saying Atkins was the 3rd worse PG on this team after Brown and Sasha, you one of them.


Atkins is having a career year playing next to a superstar. Big deal. 



> That's fine, pretty much every NBA analyst that has talked about the Lakers has discussed that they miss George.


Are you seriously using national NBA analysts as your crutch? 



> If the Lakers waived him they would be picked up in half a second. He's a rotation player, that's all. We got guys with Dahntay Jones avatars talking about George like he's a fringe WNBA player and I defend him so therefore I think he's the second coming of Bernard King. Give me a break.


You defend him when people call him a scrub. Why, I have no idea. And then somehow you insert Kobe's name into the conversation, which is completely irrelevant to the conversation. 

Just face it, he’s a scrub “rotation player”, fits a nice role when he’s healthy but can’t be asked to do anything more than that or he’ll fail miserably.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

EHL said:


> Atkins is having a career year playing next to a superstar. Big deal.


So why hasn't that superstar been able to turn Tierre Brown or Sasha Vujacic into decent players? Because Atkins is much more talented than both of them.

I can't speak for the nonsense about Kobe, but Jamel Irief is definitely right about how any veteran who isn't a star is considered a scrub on this board, yet young players who actually *are* scrubs, get talked up like they're future All-Stars. George isn't that useful on the Lakers when they have a glut of swingmen and Jumaine Jones is having a career year, but there are plenty of teams that would want him to come off the bench for 20 minutes a night, play decent defense and hit open shots.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Im just mad at Kobe because I feel he was the main reason a team I loved was broken up, and I feel he is too protected and sheltered in this city to get the necessary blame. Plus this board in general has become negative, we got murder Kupchak, fire Haley, Brown sucks, trade George.... etc.


IMO you view some Laker role players too highly. I remember when you were mad as hell because Horry was gone. Just because they play on the Lakers doesn't mean they are god's gift to basketball.

George was a decent role player who could make an occasional jumper and give some solid effort on D, but that doesn't mean teams are lining up to get him. Being high on him is like being high on Howard Eisley. Are they better then any one who posts on this board, of course, by a lot. But in NBA terms they are still scrubs.

Just because a player is better than everyone on bboards.net doesn't make them good players in NBA terms.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

RP McMurphy said:


> So why hasn't that superstar been able to turn Tierre Brown or Sasha Vujacic into decent players?


Vujacic is too young and underdeveloped, anything good he does this season is a bonus. Brown I thought had some talent (I still think he does), but just has horrible emotional/psychological issues that cause him to turn the ball over and blow wide open layups. He has got the physical ability. 



> Because Atkins is much more talented than both of them.


I wouldn't say that. I'd say he's got the right mesh of veteran knowledge and physical ability (he's still just 29 or 30). 



> I can't speak for the nonsense about Kobe, but Jamel Irief is definitely right about how any veteran who isn't a star is considered a scrub on this board, yet young players who actually *are* scrubs, get talked up like they're future All-Stars.


I think that you think that because most of the vets over the past couple years have been broken down and past their physical primes. For example, Fox last season, Horry in 2003, Grant last season, etc. I love vets, just not broken down ones. 



> George isn't that useful on the Lakers when they have a glut of swingmen and Jumaine Jones is having a career year, but there are plenty of teams that would want him to come off the bench for 20 minutes a night, play decent defense and hit open shots.


I don't doubt that whatsoever. Though, the reason a lot of people criticize him is that even when he was playing with the Fab 4 last season and not getting any attention from opposing defenses, he would still be inconsistent and would still get down on himself. It doesn't get any easier than playing with Shaq, Kobe, Malone, and Payton, and he still couldn't handle that consistently. At least he came up big in Game 5 of WCSF, I'll give him that much credit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Just face it, he’s a scrub “rotation player”, fits a nice role when he’s healthy but can’t be asked to do anything more than that or he’ll fail miserably.


Agreed here. I have a need to defend him when others state he's worthless and was the 11th or 12th man on past Laker teams. He works hard, as did Fisher, which you claim is why Laker fans give Kobe slack. For that I think there should always be a spot for guys like George on our roster.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

rawse said:


> Because he can't do anything right when it comes to playing basketball, because he was made to look 10 times better than he is because he played with guys who were 10 times better than he was and because he's just unnecessarily ugly.
> 
> For Devean's sake, I hope he's hung like a burro, because he's really got nothing else going for him.


6'9", millions of dollars, fame

He's not doing that bad.


----------

